

Ask HN: Why just don't charge for Google Reader? - mars

I was wondering why Google wouldn't just charge a small fee for the usage of Google Reader. I guess loads of users are willing to pay. What do you guys think?
======
tocomment
Or how about spinning it off into a new company? Wouldn't that provide more
value to shareholders than throwing the whole thing away?

~~~
mooism2
Supposedly it's too tightly integrated into their internal infrastructure to
spin it off.

